# [solved] MythTV 0.24 ebuilds

## Kleinrechner

Hi,

versuche gerade MythTV 0.24 zu builden, habe mich an das HowTo:

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/MythTV

gehalten und auch wie in der TXT auf github, die Dateien runtergeladen und auch den eintrag in der make.conf vorgenommen.

Wenn die MythTV allerdings emergen will, bietet er mir immernoch die 0.23* an, die 0.24 wird anscheinend nicht gefunden.

Da bei mir alles so aussieht, wie im HowTo und in der TXT beschrieben, weiss ich leider nicht, wo ich weiter suchen soll.

Muss ich die ebuilds manuell registrieren oder geschieht dies automatisch, wenn die Dateien im entsprechenden Ornder sind?

cu

  Christian

----------

## Josef.95

Hi

Prüfe doch mal ob das Overlay portage wirtlich bekannt ist,  siehe zb in der 

```
emerge --info | grep PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

 Ausgabe.

Ansonsten werden die Versionen sicher maskiert sein!?

Falls du eix nutzt, mache doch mal ein 

```
eix-update

und schau dann was ein

eix -e mythtv
```

 listet.

----------

## Kleinrechner

Hi,

danke fuer die Hinweise,

ich haette wohl einfach nur die Eintraege in die portage.umask schreiben sollen, anstatt in die portage.keywords

Danke

cu

  Christian

----------

